# Bloody Feathers Below Vent



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a young, 6 month old, female cockatiel who loves her pedi-perch. She and her friend love it,... maybe a little too much. I found blood on it tonight, but it looked dried. Upon further inspection, the feathers around her vent also have dried blood. I think she's using the textured perch to masturbate.

The good things are that she's not actively bleeding now, and there was not a lot of blood. However, should I take her to my avian vet? She is only hand tame to the point of stepping up outside of her cage. She's never bitten me, but I don't give her the chance to. If she's grumpy, I let her be. I cannot see her vent without toweling her, and that will be interesting.

Thoughts? I don't want her vent getting infected or anything, since feces and the bleeding area are coming into contact, but I also don't want to go to the vet and pay a pretty penny to be told that she's fine.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would remove the pedi-perch from her cage. Sand perches don't do much to trim their claws unless they are on on them enough for that. Lots of bark covered perches and a variety of lengths can help keep the nails trim and you can also trim the nails yourself if you find them getting a little pointed.

I would take the pedi-perch out for sure, if she likes it to the point she is hurting herself on it then it shouldn't be in her cage for safety reasons. Usually sand perches aren't the best to have in cages because it can cut or wear down the skin of parrot's feet if they're on it too much and cause bumblefoot when bacteria gets into the wounds on the parrot's feet. So I would replace it with maybe a calcium perch if you have to a perch that trims nails. Downside is they are hard to clean because you can only use hot water.

You can get a shallow pan or wide dish of water for her to sit in. Don't let it go past the bottom of her belly though. If she slips it becomes harder for them to catch themselves when the water is high. Let her bathe a bit and then towel and check her vent for the next few days. If anything looks like pus, inflamed, really red, or is oozing liquid... then she might need antibiotics at the vets. But I think she should be ok if you're checking.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks! I removed the perch, and replaced it with a wooden one that has bark on it. She is just as happy to sit on the new one, and chew it. 

I got a peek at her vent, and she actually has a scab near the base of her tail from rubbing. Ugh. At least it isn't in a more compromising position. 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch!! If the wound has scabbed, it should be fine, and sounds like it's healing quickly on its own.

Thanks for the heads up, by the way. Now I know not to buy one of those perches, as two of my 'tiels like to rub themselves on their perches too.


----------



## CrazyKeet'sMom (Jan 19, 2014)

CharVicki, Yeah, I've never had this problem with my tiels, even with rough perches on their cages. She just loved that perch, but was okay when I replaced it too. Plus, with the new perch, she doesn't chase her boyfriend away from it.


----------

